# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Phi >  Du lịch DUBAI-AI CẬP

## Golden Tours

*LIÊN TUYẾN THAM QUAN DUBAI – AI CẬP*


*DUBAI – ABU DHABI – SAFARI - CAIRO – ALEXANDRIA - ISMAILIA*


*09 ngày – 08 đêm*

Dubai là một thành phố đồng thời là một trong bảy tiểu vương quốc của Các Tiểu Vương quốc Ả Rập Thống nhất (UAE), nằm ở phía Nam của vịnh Ba Tư thuộc bán đảo Ả Rập, thành phố Dubai với những nét cổ xưa và hiện đại, bằng những tòa nhà chọc trời, khách sạn hạng sang, các khu mua sắm sầm uất, các công trình xa xỉ.
Ai Cập là một trong những quốc gia nằm trong 3 khu vực: Bắc Phi, Trung Đông và Tây Nam Á, là quốc gia nổi tiếng với các Kim Tự Tháp và là một trong những kỳ quan thế giới mà đến nay chưa có một ai có thể tìm ra được cách xây dựng của nó như thế nào.


*NGÀY 01 : TP.HCM – DUBAI  * 


Đoàn tập trung tại sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất đáp chuyến bay đi Dubai. Qua đêm trên máy bay


*NGÀY 02 : DUBAI (Ăn ba bữa)*


-        Đến Dubai, Quý khách về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi. Ăn sáng. Xe đưa đoàn đi tham quan:
•    *Tòa tháp Buri Khalifa* - chuyến thăm bắt đầu trong khu vực tiếp tân The Mall Dubai. Trong suốt cuộc hành trình, quý khách sẽ được giải trí, được cung cấp thông tin về lịch sử kỳ lạ của Dubai và những câu chuyện hấp dẫn liên quan đến quá trình xây dựng Tháp Burj Khalifa. Đến nơi, du khách sẽ thưởng lãm toàn cảnh sa mạc, thành phố với không gian 360 độ. 




•    *Chụp hình đảo nhân tạo cây cọ Jumeirah*, với khoảng 60.000 cư dân và ít nhất 50.000 công nhân làm việc trong 32 khách sạn và tiêu tốn khoảng 12,3 tỷ USD.




•    *Chụp hình khách sạn 7 sao Burj Al Arab* sang trọng bậc nhất của Dubai và Thế giới, đã có lúc giá phòng mỗi đêm lên đến 27.000USD/phòng.




•    *Thánh đường hồi giáo Jumeirah*, *khu Phố Cổ Bastakiya* 
•    *Cung điện Sheikh, vịnh Dubai Creek, khách sạn đẹp như cung điện Atlantis the Palm*.




•    *Tham quan và mua sắm tại các khu trung tâm thương mại Dubai mall. * 




-        Ăn tối, nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn


*NGÀY 03 : DUBAI - ABU DHABI - SAFARI   (Ăn ba bữa)*


-        Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn. Khởi hành đi tham quan thủ đô của Các Tiểu Vương Quốc Ả Rập Thống Nhất Abu Dhabi: 
•    *Thánh đường Sheikh Zayed*, ngôi thánh đường hồi giáo lớn nhất Thế giới.




•    *Tham quan và chụp hình cung điện Emirates.*
•    *Trụ sở của hội đồng liên bang quốc gia, Nhà thờ hồi giáo Grand Mosque, Khu chợ bán thảm đặc trưng của Dubai.*
-        Buổi chiều xe đưa đoàn đi tham quan Sa mạc Safari, Quý khách sẽ trải nghiệm những điều thú vị trên sa mạc khi ngồi trên xe với các tay lái điêu luyện và chuyên nghiệp sẽ đưa du khách đến với chuyến hành trình đầy hấp dẫn và thú vị: trượt cát, cưỡi lạc đà, ngắm mặt trời lặn, và thử các hình xăm trên tay hoặc chân với các hoa văn độc đáo Henna,…
-        Ăn tối ngoài trời và thưởng thức màn múa bụng Tanura hấp dẫn với vũ điệu Ả Rập chuyên nghiệp
-        Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.


*NGÀY 04 : DUBAI – CAIRO (Ăn ba bữa)* 


-        Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay đi Cairo - thủ phủ của đất nước Ai Cập. Đến Cairo, xe và hướng dẫn viên đón và đưa Đoàn đi ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Buổi chiều tham quan:
•    *Kim Tự tháp Giza* được xây dựng toàn bộ bằng lao động thủ công. Đây cũng chính là Kim tự tháp lớn nhất trong ba Kim tự tháp chính và là Kim tự tháp duy nhất còn tồn tại trong bảy kỳ quan vĩ đại của thế giới cổ đại.
•    *Kim tự tháp Chephren* - kim tự tháp còn được bảo tồn tốt nhất, Kim tự tháp Mycerinus.




•    *Tượng nhân sư Sphinx* - bức tượng kỳ diệu được chạm khắc trên một lộ đá tự nhiên, cơ thể của tượng kéo dài đến 45m, với bàn chân dài 15m.
•    *Viện Papyrus* nổi tiếng thế giới, nơi Quý khách có thể tận mắt chứng kiến cách làm giấy của người Ai Cập cổ xưa, cửa hàng nước hoa.




-        Dùng bữa tối và thưởng thức các vũ điệu văn hóa truyền thống Ai Cập, xe đưa Quý khách về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.


*NGÀY 05: CAIRO – ALEXANDRIA (Ăn ba bữa)*


-        Dùng điểm tâm sáng tại khách sạn, làm thủ tục trả phòng. Xe và hướng dẫn viên đưa Quý khách đi Alexandria được biết đến như là viên ngọc của Địa Trung Hải cách thủ phủ Cairo 200km.
-        Đến Alexandria, dùng cơm trưa. Buổi chiều Đoàn tham quan:
•    *Ngắm toàn cảnh Pháo Đài Qaitbay* – là một trong những thành lũy bảo vệ quan trọng không những của Ai Cập mà còn của eo biển Địa Trung Hải từ thế kỷ XV.




•    *Thánh đường Abu El Abbas El Mursi* – được xây dựng năm 1775 là một công trình  kiến trúc lớn và quan trọng nhất của người Hồi Giáo ở Alexandria.




•    *Bảo tàng Alexandria* – còn được gọi lả bảo tàng Hy Lạp được xây dựng từ năm 1892. Bảo tàng Alexandria lưu giữ hơn 40,000 hiện vật thời đại Hy Lạp – La Mã từ thế kỷ thứ III trước công nguyên.




-        Sau khi dùng cơm tối tại nhà hàng , Quý khách về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi và tự do khám phá Hòn Ngọc Địa Trung Hải về đêm.


*NGÀY 06: ALEXANDRIA – CAIRO (Ăn ba bữa)*
-        Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, làm thủ tục trả phòng. Xe đưa Đoàn đi tham quan:
•    *Cung điện Montaza* – Được xây dựng trên vùng thấp của cao nguyên phía đông Alexandria nhìn ra bãi biển xinh đẹp của vùng biển Địa Trung Hải.




•    Tham quan và mua sắm tại các trung tâm thương mại.
-        Sau buổi trưa, Di chuyển về lại Thủ Đô Cairo. Đến Cairo, ăn cơm tối.
-        Về khách sạn nhận phòng, nghỉ ngơi và tự do khám phá thủ đô Cairo về đêm.


*NGÀY 07: CAIRO – ISMAILIA - CAIRO (Ăn ba bữa)*
h phố Ismailia – Thành phố của những loài hoa và những khu vườn cách thủ đô Cairo 120 km về phía Đông Bắc. Đến thành phố xinh đẹp Ismailia, tham quan:
•    *Kênh Đào Suez* – là một kênh đào nhân tạo ở Ai Cập để nối Biển Địa Trung Hải và Vịnh Suez.




•    *Biển Đỏ* - thuộc Ấn Độ Dương là biển nối Châu Phi và Châu Á với nhau. Nhiều người gọi biển Đỏ là Hồng Hải.
•    Mua sắm tại các trung tâm thương mại.
-        Đoàn dùng cơm trưa tại nhà hàng. Khởi hành về lại Cairo. Ăn tối và về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.


*NGÀY 08: CAIRO – VIETNAM (Ăn ba bữa)*


-        Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Xe và hướng dẫn viên đưa Quý khách tham quan:
•    *Bảo tàng Ai Cập* nổi tiếng trên thế giới, đây là nơi lưu giữ hơn 100.000 cổ vật trong suốt 4000 năm của nền văn hóa Ai Cập cổ đại.




•    *Nhà Thờ Moallaqa* – là nhà thờ cổ nhất ở Ai Cập được xây dựng từ thế kỷ thứ 3 sau Công Nguyên.
•    *Nhà Thờ Saint Barbara* – nằm phía đông pháo đài Balylon được xây dựng vào thế kỷ thứ 5.
-        Dùng cơm trưa tại nhà hàng và tự do mua sắm tại các trung tâm thương mại cho đến giờ xe đưa Đoàn ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay về Việt Nam.


*NGÀY 09: TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH*


Về đến sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất kết thúc chuyến tham quan du lịch. Chia tay và chào tạm biệt




*Giá tour:…VNĐ/khách*
*45,700,000 VNĐ (dịch vụ) + 1,800,000 VNĐ (thuế) = 47,500,000 VNĐ/khách*
*(Áp dụng đoàn từ 15 khách trở lên)*

*Bao gồm:*


-    Vé máy bay quốc tế khứ hồi: SGN – Dubai// Cairo – SGN như chương trình
-    Phí an ninh, phí xăng dầu, thuế phi trường 1,800,000 VNĐ (có thể thay đổi lúc xuất vé).
-    Visa nhập cảnh Dubai và Ai Cập.
-    Khách sạn 3 - 4 sao (tiêu chuẩn phòng đôi hoặc phòng ba vì lý do giới tính).
-    Bảo hiểm du lịch quốc tế (mức bồi thường tối đa 1.050.000.000VNĐ/ trường hợp cho khách dưới 65 tuổi và 525.000.000VNĐ/ trường hợp đối với khách từ 65 tuổi trở lên). Tất cả các vấn đề liên quan đến bảo hiểm do công ty bảo hiểm chịu trách nhiệm và chi trả. 
-    Ăn uống tham quan, vận chuyển như chương trình.
-    Hướng dẫn viên nhiệt tình, kinh nghiệm.
-    Quà tặng của Golden Tours: nón, ba lô du lịch, bao da hộ chiếu.


*Không bao gồm:*


-    Hộ chiếu (còn giá trị ít nhất trên 06 tháng tính đến ngày về VN).
-    Tham quan ngoài chương trình, các chi phí cá nhân, hành lý quá cước, giặt ủi, điện thoại,…
-    Phụ thu phòng đơn.
-    Tiền tip cho hướng dẫn viên và tài xế địa phương (105,000 VNĐ/ người/ ngày).
-    Phụ thu phí xăng dầu tăng tại thời điểm xuất vé (nếu có).


*Ghi chú:*


-    Trẻ em dưới 02 tuổi: 30% giá tour + thuế các loại (ngủ chung với người lớn).
-    Trẻ em từ 02 tuổi đến dưới 12 tuổi: 75% giá tour + thuế các loại (ngủ ghép chung với người lớn).
-    Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên bằng giá tour người lớn.
-    Trình tự các điểm tham quan trong chương trình có thể thay đổi tùy vào các yếu tố khách quan: thời tiết, giao thông, xe cộ,... nhưng vẫn đảm bảo các điểm trong chương trình.


*Công Ty Du Lịch Golden Tours*
*Tel: (+848) 3925 3456 - Fax: (+848) 3925 6787*
*Hotline: 0903.798436 – 0903.798437*
*Ad: 233 Nguyen Thi Minh Khai St., Nguyen Cu Trinh Ward, District 1, HCMC*
*Email:  info@goldentours.vn - Website: www.goldentours.vn* 
*Facebook: facebook.com/goldentoursvn.vn*


*Golden Tours Kính Chúc Qúy Khách Một Chuyến Du Lịch Vui Vẻ*

----------

